# Sibelius Tip: 3 different ways to assign Slur markings



## Thonex (Nov 14, 2006)

This is really basic... but when I told Craig about one of these he didn't know it... so I though there might be others out there who don' t know this.... because Craig is pretty darn good at Sibelius.

How to make a slur marking over an entire phrase? You can either:

1) Shift+select the first and last note of the phrase and hit the "S" key.
2) Select the first note and then Shift+Right arrow/Left arrow to select a group of notes and then hit the "S" key.
3) Shift+Drag mouse over group of notes and hit the "S" key.

I wonder... has anyone had a lot of luck using Sibelius' plugins to make slur markings?

T


----------



## Daryl (Nov 14, 2006)

Or select the note, hit S and advance the slur via the Space Bar. If you need to go the other way, shift/Space Bar does the trick If you want the left end to move, select the left handle and both SB and Shift SB work.

D


----------



## Thonex (Nov 14, 2006)

Daryl @ Tue Nov 14 said:


> Or select the note, hit S and advance the slur via the Space Bar. If you need to go the other way, shift/Space Bar does the trick If you want the left end to move, select the left handle and both SB and Shift SB work.
> 
> D




oooohhh... I knew that worked with hairpins.... nice!

Thanks,

T


----------



## mathis (Nov 14, 2006)

And if you prefer having the slur on the other side, just press "x" to flip it over directly after creating it.


----------



## Thonex (Nov 14, 2006)

mathis @ Tue Nov 14 said:


> And if you prefer having the slur on the other side, just press "x" to flip it over directly after creating it.



Nice one!!!

I just tried it... you can also just select any slur after the fact and hit "x" and it will flip it... nice.

T


----------



## sbkp (Nov 14, 2006)

You can flip just about anything with 'x', actually.


----------



## Thonex (Nov 14, 2006)

sbkp @ Tue Nov 14 said:


> You can flip just about anything with 'x', actually.



Heh.... that would make sense. I like it when software is consistent that way.

Thanks

T


----------



## Jackull (Nov 14, 2006)

'X' is my favorite key.

j


----------



## sbkp (Nov 14, 2006)

Jackull @ Tue Nov 14 said:


> 'X' is my favorite key.
> 
> j



The premise of this post suggests a very silly poll we could put in this forum


----------

